# defense shotgun?



## Four Winds (Dec 31, 2007)

My wife and I are in our late sixties and travel off and on in a class C motorhome.
I have read very little on carrying a weapon while motorhomimg.  The questions I have are:
Is it legal to carry a shotgun in all states?
Will you be allowed in state and federal parks?
What type would be the best to carry?
Any other questions that would apply?

I have never owned a shotgun, but I have several pistols and a 22 rifle.  I was in the U.S.M.C. in the sixties and used various weapons then but not much since that time.  Any advice on this subject would be appreciated.  Thand you.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 31, 2007)

RE: defense shotgun?



This is a very emotional topic on most RV forums!

Suffice to say...I carry when and whereever I legally can. There was a great web site called Packing.Org that currently is not operating. However, it's replacement is USA Carry. You should get some of your questions answered there.

Thank you for your service! Best of luck!

RE:National Parks...most have statements similar to this; _No firearms or weapons, including state-permitted concealed weapons, are allowed in Yellowstone. However, unloaded firearms may be transported in a vehicle when the weapon is cased, broken down, or rendered inoperable, and kept out of sight. Ammunition must be placed in a separate compartment of the vehicle._


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 31, 2007)

Re: defense shotgun?

Hey Four Winds, I believe there is a book you can get through Good Sam Club that gives you the rules for carrying firearms in all the states.  Most RV'ers just carry what they want.  I haven't heard of any RVs being searched for firearms.  You should be able to carry a shotgun unloaded in any RV.  Hunters carry them while hunting out of state.  You might want to get a nice little pump shotgun with a 18" barrel. :evil: 

By the way OORAH--Semper Fi


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Dec 31, 2007)

Re: defense shotgun?

Always check you never know when in this day and time they will stop youfor something rountine and get the permission to check your rv out if the guns are where they can see them. 
take care,


----------



## Oakman (Dec 31, 2007)

RE: defense shotgun?

I ALWAYS carry a short barrel shotgun with me and 00 shot shells.  I also carry a box of #7 shot so that I can state that I have the shotgun for hunting.

I have done this for years and haven't had a need to use the shotgun and I've taken it into parks that stated "no weapons."  For the most part it is a "don't ask, don't tell" situation.  I wouldn't dream of carrying a handgun...way too many laws concerning handguns.


----------



## LEN (Dec 31, 2007)

Re: defense shotgun?

And I was gunna ask if anyone but me carries guns everywhere they go. 12ga for hunting, 10mm for the hunted and 17 fieball for sabre toothed sage rats. Honest the gun ferry came by just before the  Grizz decided my DP was a lunch box.

Oh and the question I thought the RV was my home.

LEN


----------



## tinkerer (Dec 31, 2007)

RE: defense shotgun?

Being a gun collector I usually recommend a slide action shot gun. Having load in the magazine is optional as the sound of the slide action is enough to scare just about anyone off.


----------



## sushidog (Dec 31, 2007)

Re: defense shotgun?

Much has been written and discussed on the subject of home defense weapons. There is no ideal weapon for all situations. I always carry a High Standard 22 derringer on my person as a last ditch defense arm. Next to last, is a stainless S&W 38 I keep in my glove compartment or camper. I chose the smaller caliber wheel gun for simplicity and reliability (I just sold my Detonics), as the DW might need to use it too. For a home defense arm that is simple to use, and effective, I chose a 20 gauge Mossberg pump, again for ease of use by my DW. Though I couldn't argue with someone who would choose a down loaded 12 gauge like the venerable Remington 870. #1 buck is recommended by 80% of the "experts" for a defensive load. I just gave a 12 ga. pump to my 25yr old. son for Christmas for a multi-use arm to add to his collection.  

After Hurricane Katrina hit, I sadly loaded the large detachable magazine of my 30-06 Remington 742. My 9 yrs. in the Army taught me that when going into battle (the unfortunate situation that presented itself in the aftermath of Katrina) nothing beats a large bore assault rifle. My semi auto Remington is the closest thing I own to said weapon. My ideal choice in this area would be the HK 91 or the civilian version of the battle proven G3. Very expensive, but worth it.

Regardless which tool you ultimately choose to defend your life, the most important thing is to practice with it regularly in unfamiliar surroundings and all lighting conditions to ensure proficiency.  Combat marksmanship is not about the score you shot at the range under ideal conditions last week. It's about what you can do on demand after being awoken in the dead of night, from a sound sleep. You should practice for the worst case scenario, where you'll be in abject terror, confused and taking fire from multiple armed aggressors. Not a pleasant thought, but combat never is. That's why it should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Re: defense shotgun?

agreed ,, i myself carry a 38 special when i travel ,, but don't think me or the wife won't use it ,, if we have too..


----------



## Kirk (Jan 1, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Guns of any kind are never legal in any of the national parks and not in many of our state parks. If a ranger should see you with a gun in any national park, they will write you a citation and impound the weapon. That said, I have at times had one with me, but keep it put away.

As to owning one for protection, although I have owned guns all of my life, I would consider the purchase of one for protection to be foolish for most people. If you do so, make sure that you understand that the protection only comes if you are willing to kill another human being. Give serious thought to that issue before you choose to carry. If you are sure that you will be able to do this then you may be somewhat safer with one if you also take the time to learn to use it well and if you practice with it on a regular basis.

I have probably traveled more miles with a firearm in my RV than I have without, but in all of that time ( more than 35 years) I have never had any reason to use one, or even to get it out. I know many who carry and have done so but ........................  If you do, by far the most safe one to use as well as the most effective is a shotgun.  But I suggest that if you choose to do so, you may also want to do as I have chosen to and never say if you have one with you and never display it to anyone. I do own several guns of different types and makes and I might have one, as I often do.

Also realize that you can never take any gun or ammunition into Mexico with your and Canada does allow long guns for sporting purposes, with prior permission but never a hand gun. So do not carry any if you plan to cross a US border.  You are highly unlikely to ever have any reason to need a gun, but if you should choose to get one, at least do it right. Learn how to use it well and realize that the purpose of it is to kill other human beings, which is not as easy or clear cut as most would have you believe. To carry a gun and then hesitate to use it will increase the danger in the unlikely event you are ever attacked.

Any rifle or pistol if used is likely to penetrate the wall of the RV next to you and you may well kill your neighbors. In addition, it takes far more practice to be proficient with such a weapon than it does for use of a shotgun, which would not endanger your neighbors. And for heaven's sake, never shoot until you can clearly see who it is that you are shooting or you may well kill your loved one!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

DITTO KIRK, YOU ARE SO RIGHT ON THIS ONE.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 1, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

AMEN, Mr Kirk


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 1, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

How far would you go to protect your property?  What if protecting your property meant risking your life and the lives of the people you love most?  These are interesting questions and not ones I even considered when I bought my handgun last year.  As I was shopping for a pistol to truly shoot cans and other targets (at 40 something, I finally outgrew my Red Ryder), the salesman was trying to talk me up from a .22 "in case you ever feel the need to protect yourself."  I was amazed at how easy it is to buy a handgun in Virginia...it will be interesting to see the way this changes on the political heels of the VT massacre.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Hey bty "u'll put u'r eye out kid"  :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Don't think there will be any changes.  It's our Constitutional right to buy and own guns.  :evil: That right to own guns is what keeps any POLITICAL Party from imposing any draconian laws or unilaterally taking away our rights. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Good pair of running shoes might come in handy also :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: .


----------



## aussie Keith (Jan 2, 2008)

RE: defense shotgun?

Did I just switch sites from RVUSA to RVIRAQ? While travelling in your great country for a year I hardly felt the need to shout at anyone, although did give an RV Park manager a surly look at one time. And he deserved it! Sorry state of affairs if you feel there is a need to be armed to the teeth to go camping! We did carry a mace spray, but that was confiscated when we crossed into Canada. If we had carried a gun in our MH I'm sure it would have been a greater danger to us than anyone else and I spent 11 years in the army. Post Katrina was probably a whole different story - but a once in a lifetime situation. The idea of civilians carrying shotguns in their cars and handguns in their pockets is as scary as the situation that may create that need. Especially as the majority would have no training in the handling of weapons and the situation when they may be needed or, at best, a hazy recollection. Just my opinion and no offence intended to anyone with a different one.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Hey aussie Keith, Welcome to the Wild West.  We have lots of bad folks that don't respect anyone's rights.  We like our guns to make sure if we get in their way, we can defend ourselves.  We also have lots of illegal's running amuck in our country.  Some of them are armed drug runners and some are Islamic Terrorists.  Better safe than sorry.

Full Timers carry their firearms with them because the RV is their home.  If you owned guns before you started RVing you don't just up and get rid of them because you are traveling around the country.

Lots of the States have "carry concealed" laws.  In order to carry a pistol in your pocket/concealed you have to take and pass a course in properly handing and firing pistols.

We don't take them across our borders.  Big no, no.

Note we also don't try to tell Aussie's what to carry or not carry in Australia.  Mainly because it's none of our business.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

"... confiscated when we crossed into Canada ..."

Keith, this is something that you are used to in Austraila, but believe me that is one main reason that you won't see me visiting Canada (or Australia.)

And now back to the topic of this thread ... PLEASE!

Four Winds asked:

Is it legal to carry a shotgun in all states? 
Will you be allowed in state and federal parks? 
What type would be the best to carry? 
Any other questions that would apply?


----------



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2008)

RE: defense shotgun?





> aussie Keith - 1/2/2008 1:45 PM Sorry state of affairs if you feel there is a need to be armed to the teeth to go camping!



I don't think most feel a need to be armed to the teeth but manyfeel comfortable having the added security of a firearm for personal protection. [COLOR= black]Studies indicate that firearms are used more than 2 million timesa year for personal protection, and that the presence of a firearm, without a shot being fired, prevents crime in many instances. [/COLOR]

[COLOR= black][/COLOR]To have a CPL,most states require applicants to befingerprinted, be checked by the FBI/State Patrol and meet local law enforcement standards. Some states require completion of a safety course. Permit holders must also meet Federal requirements to be approved for legal carry. Most often it is not the law abiding gun owners/carriers that we need be worried about...it is those that disregard the gun laws and most other laws for that matter. The criminal element generally has no training in use of or handling of firearms but they do know in what situation to use them. 

In the ideal world there would be no murder, rape, assault, road rage, or whatever to defend oneself from but&hellip;there will always be bad guys. I don't anticipate ever having the occasion to use a firearm against another nor do I want to.The odds are infinitesimal. However, in choosing to carry a weapon I am prepared to do so should it become necessary. 

I have no problem with your opinion and certainly no offense is taken! Guns are and always will be controversial. I enjoy shooting sports and the right to carry!

Be safe and Happy Camping!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?





> TexasClodhopper - 1/2/2008 7:47 PM And now back to the topic of this thread ... PLEASE! Four Winds asked:
> 
> I am not an attorney (thank God) nor an expert in gun law. This is just what I have been able to dig up from other sources.
> 
> ...


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 3, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Thanks, good info.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 3, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

One should always realize that the acceptance of a "concealed weapon permit" by states that did not issue the one you carry is very limited. There are a few reciprocity agreements between two or three states, mostly or all in the west. But that number is very limited and displaying one in a state other than where issued is not likely do help you much. 

Many states take a very dim view of concealed carry weapons and even more cities do so. If you have such a permit and choose to "carry," I would strongly recommend that you make sure that you also know and understand the laws of the state where you are and the same for any city that you visit. Like most people, I have some strong views on the logic of weapons for self defense and the use of same. But that was not the question and so I make no suggestions in that area.

For most people a shotgun is by far the most effective and safest weapon to keep in an RV if you choose to do so. But the likelihood of ever having any reason to use one is very small, unless you use very poor judgment about your choice of location to spend your time. It is also a fact that the majority of people who do display a weapon to an intruder then fail to use it and more often than not, come to regret that decision. 

The only true purpose of a firearm is to kill someone or something.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 3, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?



I apologize...the intent is not to hijack this thread but toshare a differentperspective. 



> One should always realize that the acceptance of a "concealed weapon permit" by states that did not issue the one you carry is very limited.There are a few reciprocity agreements between two or three states, mostly or all in the west. My CPL is issued in WAState. 18 other stateshonor this permit including Vermont, North Carolina and Virginia.I can still transport my firearms in most other states as long as I meet the federal requirements butI cannot carry a loaded firearm in the remainingstatesthat don't havea reciprocity agreement with WA.
> 
> The only true purpose of a firearm is to kill someone or something. I personallydo not shoot living things. I am not a firearmshunter. I prefer a camera. If a beer can or paper target is the "something", so be it. I enjoy shooting sports, of which there are many,even bowling! In fact, I know more gunners thatsport shoot than hunt.



I will be quiet now! Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## WildWillyToo (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Hmmmmmm???
Get the Shotgun, FOUR WINDS! Unless you give someone a BIG reason, no one is going to search your rig. (unless you're crossing an international border!)  Keep it out of site but, with easy access in case you need it! DON'T display it, like some idiots I've seen, on the wall or in a case inside your rig. That's asking for trouble.

AUSSIE KEITH....Whenever someone makes a statement like yours I have to bring up our beloved Washington DC. They have the toughest handgun laws in the nation. They also have one of the highest crime rates. 
When the criminal mind is sure he's safe from harm, it becomes much easier for him to commit a crime against another person. If that same criminal thinks he may be shot in the process, he may think twice about doing it.
I'm a firm believer in going prepared for the worst and hoping for the best. My 5er houses 1 12ga., 1 9mm auto (his) & 1 380 auto (hers). It also houses extra food, fire starter sticks, emergency blankets, flares, 2-way radios (several different bands), etc.
I don't go expecting a hurricane or earthquake, but I have what I need to survive if it happens......It's the same with the weapons!! Prepare for trouble but pray it never finds you!

Happy Campin'


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

So, have any of you ever chosen to camp in a place where you then chose to use whatever weapon you had with you to protect yourself, your family or your property?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Camped in many lonely State Parks, Forest Service Camps and BLM boondocks in the middle of nowhere.  Heck I've even camped in some RV Parks that looked like nothing but riff/raft lived there.  Mr. Mossberg comes out of the closet.  If anyone comes around, I'm sure the sound of a shotgun shell jacking into the receiver will send them on their way.  No fuss no muss.  Everyone is happy.  Nobody hurt.  USMC Recon trained and know how to use and handle firearms.  Don't agree with bleeding hearts liberals that only want the criminals armed.  That's what happens when the law abiding citizen is deprived of his right to bear arms by foolish well meaning gun control laws.  Just my opinion.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

DL I agree I I haven't even been smelling the exhaust fumes. Had guns around all my life and know how to respect them>  Daddy kept the old pump 12 guage winchester loaded in the corner at home and us kids knew what it was for and left it alone. Hunted alone since I was 10 and we ate the game I killed. Keep America free with the right to bare arms.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Hey DL i AGREE on that ,, i think that is why our k-12 school here in our little town hasn't had a problem with guns ,,, cause if anyone would want to do a hostige situation at the school ,, they might want to think twice when they walk onto the school's parking lot and see all the pickups with gun racks and ,, yes guns hanging from them ,, i myself know of a few teachers that keep guns in their cars ,, around here it is not a i want to shoot someone and then shoot myself type place ,, these people hunt ,, and they use the meat they kill ,, i myself own plenty of guns ,, and not once did i ever fear that my kids would go out and shoot someone ,,, my son shoots on our property about once a week ,, but then agian i told them that if they ever used it toward another person in any other way other then life thretening self defense ,, they would have to deal with me ,,, i myself grew up around guns ,, and not once did i want to take it out and shoot someone ,, and also my gun's aren't locked up ,, nor were they when i was growing up i knew better ,, but i will not be afraid to use my if i have to ,, i have no feelings for a low life trying to take away what i have or one of my family members ,, i myself would ahve loved to be a sniper in the army ,, ok i have said enough , and get flack over this ,, but who cares  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 10, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

When I went to school here (small town Crozet, VA), hunting students could get special permission to leave their guns in their cars at school.  Now, some 25 years later or so, I work in the same school division and know we have EXPELLED kids for bringing gutted b-b guns to school by accident.  That was actually about 15 years ago...I have grown up around hunters and guns and believe strongly that "Guns don't kill people, people kill people."  My family members have hunting licenses and concealed weapons permits.  The 10 year old in my life has two guns plus several bb guns and has been taught how to handle them.  His latest career choice is sharpshooter.  I think he could qualify today!  I am thinking about entering him in shooting matches he is so good!

I don't know where you would put me on a continuum of liberalism, but I would like to ensure the right to bear arms remains intact while also making sure people who buy guns aren't crazy and know how to handle them.  I am not scared of the people who know how to use guns and have them for personal reasons.  I am concerned about the folks who don't know how to use them or have them so they can do harm to others.  I don't know how we can legislate this and hope the law doesn't swing too far.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 10, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Hey Becky, thanks for the clarification.  I guess I over reacted to your previuos post.  Thought maybe you were coming from the take our guns away faction.  Sorry.  I guess some of us feel stongly about our Constitutional rights.

Sounds like a good idea to put your 10 year old in shooting matches.  I know I  started out at about 10 with bb guns and got my first .22 at about 12.  I entered a Turkey Shoot when I was 12, but didn't do too good as I was the only kid and the rest were older men.  It was fun though.    Again, sorry I got you mixed up with the bad guys. :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 10, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Becky, I thought I would elaborate a little on how the times are a changing.  Back in the late 50's in UTAH when I was 16 I had a good job and a little extra money.  I owned a Vespa motor scooter an liked to go out in the near-by sage brush  to hunt rabbits.  One day I walked into a local sporting goods store and at the tender age of 16 purchased a single action Ruger .22 pistol and fast draw holster without having to register the pistol.  The salesman didn't even bat an eye at selling me a pistol at 16 years old. 

You asked about if any of us had experienced maybe having had to use a weapon while RVing.  The answer for me is no to the RVing.  But the answer is yes in 2 occasions I thought I might have to use my guns.

Back when I used to go rabbit hunting while a teenager, I came across an older greasy fat sheepherder while hunting.  I was very glad I had my .22 rifle pointing at the ground in front of him as he looked me over aggressively.  I went on my way convinced I had just escaped an unpleasant experience.  I was ready to use my rifle then and would have if the encounter had gone downhill.

The second occasion occurred after I was married and home from the Marine Corps.  Again I was way out in the Utah salt desert (150 miles out) only this time my wife was with me.  We were out in our Toyota Land Cruiser (older 4x4 rag top like a Jeep) we came up onto a couple of scroungy cowboy roughnecks that looked real interested in my wife.  They kept coming closer to the 4x4 until my Irish Wolfhound stuck his huge head out of the door less Land Cruiser.  I was very glad I was carrying my .357 Mag pistol that day and had my trusty 140 lb Wolfhound with me.  There was no doubt in my mind that being out in the boondocks without the dog and my pistol things would have turned out different.  They had rifles in their gun racks in their truck, but not in their hands at the time.  Moral to the story:  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 10, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

My older brother has MS (he was diagnosed in his early 20's) and carries so he can protect his wife and daughter.  He practices regularly and is teaching his daughter to handle a gun given that the day will come when he doesn't feel like he can handle a pistol safely anymore.  He should be able to carry but he should also be responsible enough with that right to know when to lay down his holster.  That will be a tough day for us all as he has battled this nasty disease for over half his life.

I have an uncle I never met because, as a child he was "playing with a gun" and shot and killed himself.  My mom was always frightened by guns because of this, but my dad made sure we all were comfortable with guns and knew enough to not "play" with them.  I want the kids I influence to have respect for, not fear of, guns.

It bothers me that last year when I went to buy a pistol (I have a Beretta Bobcat), they never even asked me if I had handled a gun before.  This is scary knowing what can happen when people don't know the possibilities.  I can also tell you that had I been refused my gun, I would have raised a stink because I know my rights.  I also know I could have bought from a private seller without ever filling out any paper work.  It is a whole lot easier to buy or sell a gun in Virginia than it is a boat (I have a Yamaha SX 230).  What's the balance?


----------



## utmtman (Jan 10, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

I no its not much but enough in any situation in my book.  I pack a 22 pistol and rifle in my RV for plinking and home security.  Some say they are too small but had a neighbor shoot and kill his brother thru the wall of a house with a plain old 22 rifle.


----------



## cdbmacn (Jan 18, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

myself and some buddies from ireland are planning a trip across the states this summer in some RV's

the though of driving into park's where other people are carrying shotguns scares the bejaisus out of me >_<

if we stay in a camp should we keep to ourselves and not approach any other vehicles?

i guess we could approach them but with our hands in the air


----------



## aussie Keith (Jan 18, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Don't worry one little bit and don't keep to yourselves. You'll miss out on a big part of your trip - meeting the people and sharing the experience with others. It does sound scary when you're not used to others feeling it's common place to be armed, but we never saw anything that would worry us in a year touring there. Probably safer than Belfast over the last 40 years! (only joking).


----------



## cdbmacn (Jan 18, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

i stayed in belfast last year in a crappy hostel on the most dangerous street in the city

eye-contact there was more dangerous than guns


----------



## C Nash (Jan 18, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Aw come on cdbmacn, since when was an Irisman scared of anything.
  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 19, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Hey cdbmach, welcome to the forum.  You won't ever know anyone has a gun in their RV.  In this Country it is our Constitutional right to own arms.  Days of the wild, wild West.  Most of us conservative types exercise that right.  It keeps us safe by discouraging the bad guys from strong arming anyone and discourages any political group from thinking they could take over the Country.  It is a saying here that if it's against the law to own guns, only the outlaws will own them.  Something like that.  Don't worry about traveling here.  RV'ers are very friendly and like to talk to their temporary neighbors.


----------



## cdbmacn (Jan 19, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

ok i think i understand, thanks )

me and my mates will definitely have to go to a shooting range to try out some guns. ive never even seen one!

any really good places to do this?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 19, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Yeah, just stop out in the Western Desert grab your trusty side arm (shooter  to some) and blaze away. :laugh:  :approve: I won't be around as you might miss the sand dune.

If you really are from Ireland it wouldn't be too smart to import your shooter.  May cause some over zealous official to wake up and ask for references.   Happy RVing too you. :laugh:


----------



## cdbmacn (Jan 19, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

i meant like a place where we can pay for someone to show us how to fire some shooters etc.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 19, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Don't really know of any particular Ranges.  Which US Cities are you going to be in?  Usually you can check the phone book Yellow Pages in whichever City you are in and find Sporting Goods stores that sell firearms.  They in turn would know where there are firing ranges in the local area.


----------



## cdbmacn (Jan 19, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

cool! will do that thanks

we are travellin from coast to coast ^^

plan so far is, new york, washington d.c. for 4th of july, then down to atlanta, new orleans, up north to dallas then up through colorado and eventually las vegas, grand canyon, then san diego, san francisco. 4000 miles apparently


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 19, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Sounds like a real good trip.  Enjoy, and don't worry about visiting with the RV'ers along the way.  They will be friendly and helpful.    I will caution you to be careful in New Orleans.  The French Quarter can be a rather rough and tumble place at night.  Especially Bourbon Street.  Just be careful there.


----------



## cdbmacn (Jan 19, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

i can speak french will that help ?


----------



## utmtman (Jan 19, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

No cuz in the french quarter they speak southern lol  During the day its a great place to visit with lots of gift shops and eatin places.


----------



## hertig (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

New York, Washington DC and California are very anti-gun, so you may have more trouble finding a place to go shooting there.  Texas may be ok, Arizona is pretty good.  Colorado was pretty good when I was there 30 years ago, but I don't know about today.

If you go through Tucson, AZ they have a very nice indoor range where you can rent guns (to shoot there).


----------



## C Nash (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Just come on to Alabama and we'll just go out in the woods and pratice or right here in the back yard.  We have shot so muce lead in the bank here the hill has started tilting. :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

well if you can't it to ALABAMA I am just across the state line in GEORGIA . Down in Columbus Georgia they have an indoor shooting range and provide the weapon of your choice and teach you how to shoot. the name of the place is 'SHOOTERS" LOOK IT UP ON THE INTERNET.


----------



## tallyo (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Wow, by the sounds of things folks are going down the road armed to the teeth. 
I had a wee bit of training courtesy of the USMC several years ago. The they sent me on a little trip to Southeast Asia, to someplace called Vietnam. So I have some confidence in handling many types of weapons.
Having said this I do not own a weapon, used to have a deer rifle( 30-30). But I do have a black sock in Karate.

Over my nearly 70 years of walking around this wonderful planet of ours I have never felt threatened except for the vacation in southeast Asia. In my 5 years of RV'ing I have never stopped where I felt it was unsafe. I have never witnessed any violence either.

My biggest fear carrying a weapon is that the person holding it gets all excited, the adrenaline gets flowing and they start shaking and all of a sudden they shoot someone. I suspect that the majority of folks carrying weapons have never shot at or near anyone in their lives. If you are going to point a weapon at someone you best be prepared to shoot to kill. No one is John Wayne and can shoot to wound someone in the shoulder; especially in the dark. I know of guys getting so excited shooting at their first deer that they unload the rifle without firing a shot...

Having said all this .......I do carry a flare gun. Here's my plan......if someone is prowling outside I will press the alarm button for my car which also flashes the lights. My coach has rear and side cameras so I can see fairly well from inside the coach. Then of course I have this big horn on the coach.....now if that doesn't get them moving I will at least have my neighbors up and about near me. Here's the big part.....The door won't open unless I unlock the deadbolt and that ain't happening as long as my bride is inside with me. I will start my engine and prepare to move the coach first....

If I do happen to open the door and there is one or more folks threatening me...the biggest guy is getting the flare gun right in his belt buckle, and I figure his buddies will think about their next move as I reload the flare gun.

Now all you gun totting folks don't beat me all up...this is just my story and it's just one of a million in the Naked City.

Tallyo


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

It's your story and you're sticking with it. :laugh:  We all have our druthers. 
SEMPER FI


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

I always listen to you guys that took your "vacation" over there.

And "Thanks!"


----------



## tallyo (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Thank you Texas.......
 Haven't heard many of those words over the years......

Too late now but I sure wish my country had of loved us as much as we loved it.....

Maybe out paths will cross someday... I'll buy the first soft or hard drink.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

tallyo, there are still plenty of us out here that thank you for what you did.  It really is a shame the way you guys were treated by some and still are.  You did your job the best you were allowed to and gave it your all.  Thanks for your service


----------



## JBTcajun (Jan 28, 2008)

RE: defense shotgun?

When In New Orleans there are public shooting ranges.
Just outside New Orleans in the Honey Island Swamp there is a beautiful shooting range in the WMA.  Show up there talk to the people telling them you've never handled a gun and someone will surly give you some trigger time.
Pistol, shotgun, rifle the range is set up for all three.
You can come here I have full hookups and I'll let you shoot multiple calibers.  Load you're own ammo and catch a fish or two.


----------



## benwd (Jan 28, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Quote---"One should always realize that the acceptance of a "concealed weapon permit" by states that did not issue the one you carry is very limited."

Not true, http://www.ccrkba.org/reciprocity.html


----------



## JBTcajun (Jan 28, 2008)

RE: defense shotgun?

Not that I am any way acknowledging the right of individual states to issue CCP but do have these question.
Isn't an RV considered a residence?
Are we now required to have a ccp for firearms in our residence?
Is there a difference in residency classes for one that moves in matters where the residence is given special sanctuary requiring more to for the government to gain access?
I sure have lots to learn about rving.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 29, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

It would be a residence when parked in an RV Park.  However, while moving from state-to-state I have never heard of any RV'ers being pulled over and having their RV's searched for weapons. 

I have only had authorities look in my RV twice.  Once was at the Canadian border and all they did was poke their head inside the RV.  The other time was after 9/11 as I was attempting to cross Hoover Dam in NV.  All 18 wheelers were denied access and detoured about 100 miles out of their way and ALL RVs were being closely searched (all compartments) for explosives.  The Deputies that were doing the search noticed my USMC license plate and decals. Instead of searching my RV,  they had a bull#$%& session with me as one of the Deputies was a former Marine.  They just opened my door to the 5er, looked in and said he's a good guy.

I believe they have a new road that by-passes the Hoover Dam now or about ready to open a new by-pass. :laugh:


----------



## jumbuck (Feb 3, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

As another Aussie,  living in a culture that has fists and footware, rather than firearms, as our main weapon of choice, (we don't really have a choice, all gun ownership is outlawed except for (very few) specific hunting needs and maybe in 1-2 other special situations-like for gangsters), it is hard for us to completely understand and appreciate the many issues that result in the US gun laws, policies and practices, and especially the attitudes of your people following a gun-fired (sorry about the pun) masacre. We hear only selected/limited/edited info & debates, as broadcast by the news media, and get a general impression that 'it aint the gun, its the bum with his hand on the trigger, that does it all'.

I could voice my opinion here but I am sure the resulting mahem would be as bad as me actually owning and using a handgun, humungously stupid, so I will keep 'mum'.

I am looking forward to our visit in May/June.   :laugh:


----------



## tallyo (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Wonder what the Aussie crime rates are compared to US???????

I am just wondering mind you.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

tallyo-yo, are you trying to fire this up again?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

OH, boy.....  :blackeye:


----------



## tallyo (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

DL Rupper,

Shame on you for using a pun like ...."are you trying to fire this up again?"
The young man was talking about weapons in Aussie land and I was curious at their crime rate. Now if you aren't interested  then don't wait for his response.


----------



## KSrvER.5 (Feb 12, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Any federal property it is illegal to carry even an off duty local officer can not carry in a federal park (legally). However it is officer discretion for the most part ie the park rangers if they will let an off duty officer carry or not. For everyone else one way is not to display as mentioned above nor do not threaten other campers with it, keep it in the camper and use when needed no one knows no one cares its there. I would look into the .410 revolver, its big for a revolver (size) but is easier to hide in your rig than a full size shotgun and a very effective round for close quarters.  When on the road it would be best to keep unloaded, if you have a revolver keep a loaded cylinder by your side not in the gun. As always look at state laws and boarder crossings, don't let a small object ruin the trip.


----------



## hertig (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

I saw the perfect shotgun for RVers.  12ga, fully auto, drum magazine.  Available rounds include not only standard shot, but high explosive rockets with a range of 170 yards.


----------



## Sticwlkr (Mar 14, 2008)

RE: defense shotgun?



Awhile back I ran across a web site that has a book out with all 50 states listed and all the info per state about carrying concealed actually I bought 2 books 1 for me 1 for my father. The title of the book is TRAVELERS GUIDE to the Firearm Laws of the fifty states. Only bad thing about the book they update the book every year ..The web site is www.gunlawguide.com . . Under each state it states how you can carry in that state, even Vehicle Carry and Transportation.Â  In this section it list how hand gun are to b carried and rifles and shotguns which states can b loaded other states they have to b cased other states htat they have to b unloaded and cased...This book is real informative..Like I said I just ran across the web site.

I hope this helps alittle.

Billy


----------



## dougandbeth (Mar 14, 2008)

RE: defense shotgun?

Can I ask a basic question around this topic?

We are going to have our trailer parked seasonally right in our home state of Connecticut and will be using it only on weekends.  Is RVing / Camping this unsafe that folks need to carry guns?  Is this the type of people I will have surrounding my wife and children?  I am not challenging it just trying to really understand the dangers.

Are there these types of dangers in seasonal camp grounds?

Need to keep this thread away from the wife.  I grew up in the worst part of the South Bronx as a kid and this thread seems worse then living there


----------



## Sticwlkr (Mar 14, 2008)

RE: defense shotgun?

The short time we have been RVing I have met some really nice people, I hope I never run into anybody like that while we are camping.. I just worry about who or what you may run into before you get from point A to point B.


----------



## oldhippie (Mar 14, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

I too spent some time in southeast asia.I was pretty darn good on the job.    Did'nt care much in cutting brush.
But as carrying goes,I carry anything I want..And I do keep it hidden.I sometimes say to myself "I'm getting to old for this stuff"  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

John, there are a few words that we think we are too polite to put in our messages, because we know there are ladies that read our messages.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Hey dougandbeth, This is basically the old gun control LIBERALS condemning our right to carry firearms vs those of us that choose to exercise our constitutional rights.

Most campgrounds are safe, but some of us camp out west in the boondocks and like sticwlkr posted, some of us travel extensively and you never know what might be waiting out on lonely roads.  Just read the papers.  I'm sure the victims of carjacking's and muggings wish they were carrying.  

My RV is my home, so I carry my firearms as I have no other place to keep them.  It boils down to this.  Those of us that carry our firearms in our RV never try to tell the rest of the RV'ers to carry one.  However, for some reason some RV'ers that don't carry firearms seem to think they are morally bound to tell us we are wrong and shouldn't carry them.  

DON"T ASK AND WE WON"T TELL.  This subject keeps coming up because someone asks.  All I can say to those of you that ask, is don't get upset with the answer you receive.  We are happy carrying and it certainly isn't hurting any liberals that I know of.  So far I've never heard of any RV'ers shooting anyone in an RV Park.

Bottom Line:  dougandbeth, you know your RV Parks and the people in Connecticut better than I do.  That's one of the reasons I carry.  I camp all over the USA and I don't know what the campers in each State are like.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Last summer we were outside the Myrtle Beach area & Honey got talkin to the people next to us & he was a State Trooper from Conn.  Honey(who can be a samrt alec) asked him if he brought his weapon with him.  He said that state law in Conn prohbits HIM as an Officer from taking his issued weapon on vacation with him.  Honey that ....stinks. He said that he could his PERSONAL
weapon but not the issued one.   How much sense does that make :question:  :question: 
Darlin


----------



## hertig (Mar 24, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

And here I thought that a police officer was 'always on duty' and so was required to be armed at all times.  I suppose some lawyer decided that the risk of being sued outweighed the benefit of the officer being armed with an 'official' weapon.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 24, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

There are a lot of SLICK lawyers out there trying to seperate us from our rights.

Weapons are like cars...you need more that just the basic knowledge.   Breakdown & cleaning  vs tire change & oil change.

I have met many people(men & women) who don't even know how to change their own tire.   

Darlin


----------



## ReBob8101 (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?



> THISTOYISHERS - 12/31/2007  4:29 PM
> 
> Always check you never know when in this day and time they will stop youfor something rountine and get the permission to check your rv out if the guns are where they can see them.
> take care,



"They" can only get "the permission" if you give it to them.  Remedy for that, don't give the permission.

Bob


----------



## tallyo (Mar 27, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

This has always been my problem with firearms. I don't have a problem with folks having them. Where I have difficulty, is so many have them and have not been properly trained. Are not prepared to use them, although they "think" they are. Or their skills have diminished terribly.

We have so many folks here on Florida still driving cars that have no business behind the wheel and they also have guns too.........Yikes!!!!

I have a friend here who is 91 and his drivers license expires 2012. He has Colt .45 Army issue next to his bed, loaded clip in the pistol. Internet renewals are great aren't they???? Another who is 82 goes to bed every night after 4 vodka martinis and has his loaded 9mm next to his bed. Trying to explain this to them is impossible, they just refer me to the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 27, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Frank, why don't you forget the damn guns and work on the damn cars. You know more people are killed by cars than guns by orders of magnitude.  Especially those mean old nasty SUVs!  Why just the other day one of those mean old nasty SUVs ran over a child right in front of a school!

Isn't saving lives your agenda?  

Work on the cars, Frank. You'll have better results and save more lives - maybe even your own.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 28, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

How true you are tex.  Had someone run over a youngster in a driveway the other day.  And another two weeks ago hit a teenager in a hit and run.
Irks me people complaining about the people killed in Iraq.  4000 plus now but for same time period we had that many killed in every other state combined in drunk driving accidents.   In Los Angeles, Chicago, New York and DC had that many killed in gang fights involving clubs and knives.  Heck I would feel safer walking in a war zone than a lot of major cities in the US.  Scary.


----------



## tallyo (Mar 28, 2008)

RE: defense shotgun?

Bad drivers is one reason we bought a bigger RV. As we speak I am installing a front end from a '53 Buick to my MH. I might even add a snow plow. The next guy who cuts me off as he is coming on  an Interstate off a ramp is going to get the Full Frontal Monte.

As far as the guns are concerned I am digging a foxhole every evening in front of our MH. I have flares, grenades, trip wires and a Big Blaster Water gun. It holds 3 gallons of water. I am putting a red dye solution with Chlorine in it. I'll get those varmints.

Don't get me started on the Irag Police action.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 28, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

WE went to Israel a few years agowith approx 60 people & saw the young people(guys & gals) in the military all over Jerusalem. 
Had no riots or bombings.  
But when we went into the Palistian area, there we saw all the problems.  But when they saw our tour group they stopped all the fighing mostly because they knew we were spending money there.  They even posed for photos for us.  Go figure.
Would I go back again?  In a heartbeat.

So When was the last time you walked down the street in our major cities(NY, LA, DC) at nite & actually felt safe?

Just food for thought.

Darlin


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 28, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

RV forum, people!  RV!  There are plenty of other forums out there for this subject. Please?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

:approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 28, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?

Touche


----------



## Scratch-Goose (Mar 30, 2008)

RE: defense shotgun?

Hello;
My policy is "don't ask, don't tell" just use....


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

RE: defense shotgun?

Is there an end to this somewhere :question:  :question:  :question:  :question:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 31, 2008)

Re: defense shotgun?



THE END


----------

